# Connie laid eggs....



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

but she moved em.  








She laid them on a vertical rock under a log and sometime in the last couple of days she moved them to an indent "cave" higher up in the log. No pic cause it faces the back of the tank.

Here's a kiss from the proud papa...









and someone waiting for fry...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great pics love that kissie one, those fish have great color. Congrats on the spawn. I kind of miss my convicts.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The Cons definitely have "punch". They have managed to keep the JDs(up to about 5x their size) and the Plec (about 10x their size) away from the eggs....so far.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> The Cons definitely have "punch". They have managed to keep the JDs(up to about 5x their size) and the Plec (about 10x their size) away from the eggs....so far.


 Your right they are gutsy fish they will attack anything lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well over the weekend they hatched and I now have a mass of wrigglers....moved to yet another location. lol Connie and Marty are kept busy.


kids are gonna love it...they spent the weekend visiting newborn lambs.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well they were more than just wrigglers...they are free swimming.




































now to see how many make it with out any help from me.....or maybe I'll cave and separate some...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those are cool pics congrats on the fry. Love the eyes.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

there is a fry looking at teh camera in the middle, looks funny, cant stop laughing. his/ her eyes are right beside each other looks hilarious cartoonish!

nice pics! good luck!


----------



## Aquaticz (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats and that's some great shots.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, I wish they were in front to get clearer pics though.

lol...there's a couple of mean looking ones at the bottom left too.

They move them all back to the hollow in the log. lol...sure keeping busy.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol yeah thats hilarious, the bottom ones look angry and that one in the middle has the Deer in the highbeams look. haha


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Some more pics...

parents with the brood









tough to get a good shot when they are only a half cm long

















Some have already strayed too far from the parents and have become Jack food...
"See I didn't take any...honest."








...not this time anyways...

Moving around the tank now...









...better be careful...never know what's lurking in the shadows...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

only a handful left.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------

